# ipad blanc ou noir?



## tropezina (5 Mai 2013)

Bonjour
Décidé à acheter un ipad j'hésite entre blanc ou noir?
Vous qui en posséder, Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## steinway59 (5 Mai 2013)

moi j'ai un ipad blanc : la raison de mon choix était parce que je l'utilise beaucoup pour lire ou comme traitement de texte, et le blanc était plus agréable à l'oeil et moins fatiguant pour ça.

par contre si tu t'en sers beaucoup pour regarder des films ou des photos, alors le noir sera plus agréable


----------



## tropezina (5 Mai 2013)

Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse.
Je te rejoins sur ton analyse, et te remercie de ton aide

cordialement


----------



## Lauange (6 Mai 2013)

Blanc, moins salissant.


----------



## Phoenixxu (11 Mai 2013)

Blanc, plus classe!


----------



## GeekOs (11 Mai 2013)

tropezina a dit:


> Bonjour
> Décidé à acheter un ipad j'hésite entre blanc ou noir?
> Vous qui en posséder, Qu'en pensez-vous?
> Merci pour votre aide.





Personnellement, je l'ai pris en noir mais je t'avoue avoir hésité un petit moment  


J'ai choisi noir car je le trouvait beaucoup plus sobre et moins attirant pour un il externe. 


Par contre, il est vrai que les traces de doigts sont plus visibles, mais un coup de chiffonnette quand vraiment ça devient trop maculé et on en parle plus


----------

